
Mods – genuinely curious why the Eliezer Yudkowsky on Trump post was killed - andybak
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.facebook.com&#x2F;yudkowsky&#x2F;posts&#x2F;10154746398729228?pnref=story<p>I caught it when it was on the front page and I thought it was one of the most interesting things I&#x27;d read about politics recently. I came back to find the link to send to someone and it was dead&#x2F;flagged.
======
DanBC
If it said [flagged] it was killed by users flagging it.

Mods don't see every post, so if you have questions like this it's probably
better to email them. They've always been very helpful when I've emailed.

If I was guessing why people flagged it: It's politics. There's currently a
flood of polictical stuff. Current US politics is incredibly polarised and
polarising, and a lot of the HN threads about trump or clinton have really
deeply unpleasant posts (from both sides).

I am interested in what people think about how the election result will affect
them as employees or affect their businesses.

EDIT: Clicky link to the story:
[https://www.facebook.com/yudkowsky/posts/10154746398729228?p...](https://www.facebook.com/yudkowsky/posts/10154746398729228?pnref=story)

EDIT: If people think it belongs on HN they can click the [vouch] link. I
guess that's available here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=cogware](https://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=cogware)

Or they could make a case for unkilling it by emailling the mods maybe?

------
taspeotis
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

    
    
        Please don't post on HN to ask or tell us something
        (e.g. to ask us questions about Y Combinator, or to
        ask or complain about moderation). If you want to say
        something to us, please send it to hn@ycombinator.com.

------
swiley
Is it really on Facebook and not anywhere else? That's a particularly
unpleasant site.

